# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!



## Puellam audiam

hello, 
I want to say to my Czech friend ¨Hello! Katerina! Merry Christmas and a happy new year!¨ in Czech, can someone help me out?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jazyk

Ahoj, Kateřino! Přeju Ti veselé Vánoce a šťastný Nový rok.


----------



## werrr

Jazyk, be careful of capitalization.

nový rok = ... New Year
Nový rok = ... New Year's Day


----------



## Puellam audiam

Thank you two!!!! 

See you!


----------

